# Vancouver life and its good points



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey!

Which city is the more safer between Toronto and Vancouver? I know both cities have there problems as city life will always have crime, drug problems. I am keen in Vancouver but is it a big mistake in going there in December/Jan 2010 because of the Winter Olympics? When does the Olympics begin anyway?

Someone told me that East Hastings in Vancouver is a big no no because the place is full of homeless and druggies, is this true? I would be only interested in nice, quiet areas that arent too expensive, so preferably I'd prefer living on the outskirts of the city and living on beside the ocean or something.

Is there anyone whos living in Vancouver who can tell me the nice areas to live and good neighbourhoods etc. What are the good points in living in Vancouver and what made you decide to come there.

Thanks so much and I appreciate your thoughts, cheers!


----------



## Mprezd (Feb 3, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey!
> 
> Which city is the more safer between Toronto and Vancouver? I know both cities have there problems as city life will always have crime, drug problems. I am keen in Vancouver but is it a big mistake in going there in December/Jan 2010 because of the Winter Olympics? When does the Olympics begin anyway?
> 
> ...


I am living in Vancouver - can't comment on Toronto. East Hastings is full of druggies and homeless, but I have walked down there a few times (during the day) and personally I think they leave you alone more than other parts of the city where they sometimes step in front of you and ask for money. 

Anything west side is ok. Commercial drive. I am living downtown (Hornby and Drake) and it is a good area. . Downtown isn't cheap though unless you are sharing. I am paying about $1400 for a 1 bedroom place here, but I could get someone in and just charge them maybe $3-400 a month and give them an inflatable queen mattress. 

I come from wellington NZ, and I actually find the downtown area similar. There is some character on Granville St, but the main city is relatively compact. I would suggest trying to find a job first though - then pick an area close to where you will be working. I still haven't found a job yet....harder than I thought it would be. 

Good luck


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Mprezd said:


> I am living in Vancouver - can't comment on Toronto. East Hastings is full of druggies and homeless, but I have walked down there a few times (during the day) and personally I think they leave you alone more than other parts of the city where they sometimes step in front of you and ask for money.
> 
> Anything west side is ok. Commercial drive. I am living downtown (Hornby and Drake) and it is a good area. . Downtown isn't cheap though unless you are sharing. I am paying about $1400 for a 1 bedroom place here, but I could get someone in and just charge them maybe $3-400 a month and give them an inflatable queen mattress.
> 
> ...


Hey!!

Yeah I thought East hasting would be kinda bad compare to other parts of the city...I've done some research already on the city and they keep telling tourists to keep away from East Hastings and it got me worried a bit. Does Vancouver have a high crime rate? is it just petty crime and nothing on the extreme side where they hold you with a gun and ask for ya phone, wallet tc. So as long as you mind your own business and keep to yourself then would you be fine?

I will be coming from the UK and looking to spend a year hopefully in Jan or Feb 2010 time but am i making a mistake in going during the Winter Olympics? will I be able to find accomodation in Vancouver during the busy period...thats my main concern and I'm afraid I won't be able to find anywhere. I will be coming by myself but I would be interested in sharing a flat with anyone so rent would be cheaper.

I would love to hear more information on Vancouver and what people think of the city.


----------



## Mprezd (Feb 3, 2009)

I have walked down east hastings with my camera equipment (about 10k worth) during the day and felt uneasy but never had anyone even look at me. At night is a totally different story though. Went once and wouldn't go again. I really like taking photos of people so it would be a great place to go, but just not worth the risk. I don't see why anyone would need to go down that way anyway at night unless you live that way (like Commercial Drive), but there are other ways to go to keep away from that area. 

Coming in Jan/Feb may be harder to find somewhere to live as it is just before the Olympics and there may be an influx of people wanting to work. I couldn't say for sure though. A lot of job opportunities they are advertising now but jobs aren't available until late Jan

I can't really give you a lot of insight into the city as I spend all day every day looking for a job at the moment. But I go out a lot at night time and feel pretty safe. Obviously you can look down an alleyway and just know that you are better off taking the longer route....

In terms of crime. I heard back in April/May there was some gang related stuff going on. Not sure if that is still the case and don't see anything to suggest there is. I doubt crime here is worse than any other city you go to


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Mprezd said:


> I have walked down east hastings with my camera equipment (about 10k worth) during the day and felt uneasy but never had anyone even look at me. At night is a totally different story though. Went once and wouldn't go again. I really like taking photos of people so it would be a great place to go, but just not worth the risk. I don't see why anyone would need to go down that way anyway at night unless you live that way (like Commercial Drive), but there are other ways to go to keep away from that area.
> 
> Coming in Jan/Feb may be harder to find somewhere to live as it is just before the Olympics and there may be an influx of people wanting to work. I couldn't say for sure though. A lot of job opportunities they are advertising now but jobs aren't available until late Jan
> 
> ...


So how long have you lived in Vancouver now? and are you intending to stay there for the long run? I understand that crime is everywhere in major cities but is crime as bad as it is in the UK such as London or Manchester. So it must be very tough right now in the job market....i think ill secure a job before I jet off to Vancouver as I know how stressful it can get. I will come on over on the BUNAC program so I think it should be alright.


----------



## Mprezd (Feb 3, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> So how long have you lived in Vancouver now? and are you intending to stay there for the long run? I understand that crime is everywhere in major cities but is crime as bad as it is in the UK such as London or Manchester. So it must be very tough right now in the job market....i think ill secure a job before I jet off to Vancouver as I know how stressful it can get. I will come on over on the BUNAC program so I think it should be alright.


I have been here since the end of May, but when I got here I went on a cruise for 2 weeks. So I guess I could say i have been looking for a job for just over a month. It feels like so much longer though.

Personally I don't know anyone who has, and I haven't experienced crime first hand. I don't think the homeless people here are any issue at all really. Most of them will stick out a cup or something for money, or ask if you can spare a dollar or something - but I have yet to encounter anyone being harassed. I go out at night more, because I am looking for jobs during the day, and I just don't personally think crime is a big issue in the city.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Mprezd said:


> I have been here since the end of May, but when I got here I went on a cruise for 2 weeks. So I guess I could say i have been looking for a job for just over a month. It feels like so much longer though.
> 
> Personally I don't know anyone who has, and I haven't experienced crime first hand. I don't think the homeless people here are any issue at all really. Most of them will stick out a cup or something for money, or ask if you can spare a dollar or something - but I have yet to encounter anyone being harassed. I go out at night more, because I am looking for jobs during the day, and I just don't personally think crime is a big issue in the city.


Ok thanks for your intake on Vancouver crime and general life. Maybe I'm just worrying too much after reading into so much information on crime and maybe it isn't so bad after all. I mean it can be that serious compare to the USA or the UK right?


----------



## Mprezd (Feb 3, 2009)

Coming form NZ seeing the druggies and homeless on the main streets was an eye opener; but yeah, I don't see it being any worse than the US/UK would be.


----------

